# coffee cups/crockery



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good coffee cup supplier?

Also for a small sized shop if I was to purchase a whole new set what would everyone recommend for the number of cups needed? (or of each size)

And based upon your experience would you go for the traditional cup sizings (6oz flat white, 8.5oz capp etc.) or larger?

Thanks!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can offer you good prices on coffee cups and crockery - what sort of thing were you after? Do you want white or coloured cups and saucers? Latte glasses or would you serve them in a cup? As far as numbers go - how many customers could be seated in your café if it was full?

Andy


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> I can offer you good prices on coffee cups and crockery - what sort of thing were you after? Do you want white or coloured cups and saucers? Latte glasses or would you serve them in a cup? As far as numbers go - how many customers could be seated in your café if it was full?
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Im looking for coloured cups and saucers, with latte glasses and perhaps matching mugs for the americano and tea etc.

Looking for 6oz as the flat white, and obviously some larger sizes accordingly.

it's a micro cafe so perhaps seating for 10-12.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok Matt - sounds good, what colour cups and saucers would you prefer?


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

whats available?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Scarlet, violet, brown and mud in the Walkure range....standard white ones too


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

any pictures?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's the 10oz Walkure Alta Latte cup and saucer in scarlet and the New York New York 10oz cup in white


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Walkure Rossi Espresso Cup 3oz in scarlet and Alta 10oz cup in brown


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Rossi cups are double walled to keep the coffee hotter for longer - they're quite heavy therefore ! They're also fired 5-6 times, so will be dishwasher proof.

Just bought a set of 3oz Rossi tall cups + saucers in scarlet for home use ...fantastic.

Being doublewalled, I've noticed that they take ages to warm up on the inside.....

PS The Walkure brand name has some interesting links, musically speaking.....


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> View attachment 16126
> View attachment 16128
> 
> 
> Walkure Rossi Espresso Cup 3oz in scarlet and Alta 10oz cup in brown


I can't view the images for some reason


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

BeanAbout said:


> I can't view the images for some reason


Same, I can't either - in case you're worried it's just you.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Will be home around 1ish and will have a look and see what's going on with the pics! If you pm your email address I can email them to you if you like?


----------



## wantice (Jun 7, 2015)

I use Stephensons.com.....they were the cheapest for a 1 stop shop.


----------



## number4 (Sep 1, 2015)

If it isn't too late I can thoroughly recommend Coffee Cups Uk. Have ordered a variety of cups from them in different colours.What's really useful is that they are more than happy to send samples so that you can try the cups out before purchasing.We took this as an opportunity to get our customers to try out the different cups to see what they thought. Needless to say, what we thought was the better option was changed by the opinions of our customers - so it was a useful exercise.You can also have your cups or saucers personalised with your logo.


----------



## number4 (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh and I also forgot to add that they offer a 'Starter Pack.'


----------

